# Old Army



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lipskie" <rlipskie@mail.transdata.ca>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 13:14:21 -0500*
This is for old soldiers like Brian and Moose.
Good day to you Gentlemen:
           I to have done some time. Actually it was in Germany 64-67 
that I had the best time in my 31 years in the army. I was a Gun Mech 
wpns Tech 421 with 2 RCHA in Prince of Wales in Dielinghofen with the 
PPCLI next door. There were many times that things were done in a way 
that the young soldier can‘t believe.But in those days the job came 
first and we did what ever to get it done. In the prcess we usually 
managed to have some fun. Unfortunately these days the people need to be 
more politicaly aware in order to enhance their careers.
God bless Moose /Brian, keep your memories and know that there are many 
of us out there with you.
             Bob             
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
This is for old soldiers like Brian 
and
Moose.
Good day to you 
Gentlemen:
 I 
to have
done some time. Actually it was in Germany 64-67 that I had the best 
time in my
31 years in the army. I was a Gun Mech wpns Tech 421 with 2 RCHA in 
Prince of
Wales in Dielinghofen with the PPCLI next door. There were many times 
that
things were done in a way that the young soldier can‘t believe.But in 
those days
the job came first and we did what ever to get it done. In the prcess we 
usually
managed to have some fun. Unfortunately these days the people need to be 
more
politicaly aware in order to enhance their careers.
God bless Moose /Brian, keep your 
memories and
know that there are many of us out there with you.
nbs
p
Bobnbs
p
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Moose" <moose@cancom.net>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 18:46:59 -0500*
yes it was good
and those memories will never go away
which I was younger and know what I did then
 good old days
job was first
pleasure next
-----------------------------------------------------
Click here for Free Video!!
 http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Lipskie
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 1:14 PM
  Subject: Old Army
  This is for old soldiers like Brian and Moose.

  Good day to you Gentlemen:

             I to have done some time. Actually it was in Germany 64-67 
that I had the best time in my 31 years in the army. I was a Gun Mech 
wpns Tech 421 with 2 RCHA in Prince of Wales in Dielinghofen with the 
PPCLI next door. There were many times that things were done in a way 
that the young soldier can‘t believe.But in those days the job came 
first and we did what ever to get it done. In the prcess we usually 
managed to have some fun. Unfortunately these days the people need to be 
more politicaly aware in order to enhance their careers.

  God bless Moose /Brian, keep your memories and know that there are 
many of us out there with you.

               Bob             
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
yes it was good
and those memories will never go away
which I was younger and know what I did 
then
good old days
job was first
pleasure next
-----------------------------------------------------Click here 
for
Free Video!!http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Lipskie 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 
1:14
  PM
  Subject: Old Army

  This is for old soldiers like 
Brian and
  Moose.

  Good day to you 
Gentlemen:


I to have
  done some time. Actually it was in Germany 64-67 that I had the best 
time in
  my 31 years in the army. I was a Gun Mech wpns Tech 421 with 2 RCHA 
in
  Prince of Wales in Dielinghofen with the PPCLI next door. There were 
many
  times that things were done in a way that the young soldier can‘t 
believe.But
  in those days the job came first and we did what ever to get it done. 
In the
  prcess we usually managed to have some fun. Unfortunately these days 
the
  people need to be more politicaly aware in order to enhance their
  careers.

  God bless Moose /Brian, keep your 
memories and
  know that there are many of us out there with you.

  nbs
p

Bobnbs
p

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Larry MacDonald" <lmacdona@mnsi.net>* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 07:45:53 -0500*
Then I guess places like the TBar and Ranch House in Hemer have some
significant meaning.
Regards
Larry MacDonald
  -----Original Message-----
  From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On
Behalf Of Lipskie
  Sent: March 11, 2000 1:14 PM
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Subject: Old Army
  This is for old soldiers like Brian and Moose.
  Good day to you Gentlemen:
             I to have done some time. Actually it was in Germany 64-67 that
I had the best time in my 31 years in the army. I was a Gun Mech wpns Tech
421 with 2 RCHA in Prince of Wales in Dielinghofen with the PPCLI next
door. There were many times that things were done in a way that the young
soldier can‘t believe.But in those days the job came first and we did what
ever to get it done. In the prcess we usually managed to have some fun.
Unfortunately these days the people need to be more politicaly aware in
order to enhance their careers.
  God bless Moose /Brian, keep your memories and know that there are many of
us out there with you.
               Bob
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Then I
guess places like the TBar and Ranch House in Hemer have some 
significant
meaning.
Regards
Larry
MacDonald
  -----Original Message-----From: 
owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of
  LipskieSent: March 11, 2000 1:14 PMTo:
  army@cipherlogic.on.caSubject: Old 
Army
  This is for old soldiers like 
Brian and
  Moose.

  Good day to you 
Gentlemen:


I to have
  done some time. Actually it was in Germany 64-67 that I had the best 
time in
  my 31 years in the army. I was a Gun Mech wpns Tech 421 with 2 RCHA 
in
  Prince of Wales in Dielinghofen with the PPCLI next door. There were 
many
  times that things were done in a way that the young soldier can‘t 
believe.But
  in those days the job came first and we did what ever to get it done. 
In the
  prcess we usually managed to have some fun. Unfortunately these days 
the
  people need to be more politicaly aware in order to enhance their
  careers.

  God bless Moose /Brian, keep your 
memories and
  know that there are many of us out there with you.

  nbs
p

Bobnbs
p

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lawson" <kplawson@csolve.net>* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 13:25:45 -0800*
How about the Dixie or Evergreen in Copy ? or Playboy, Penny Bar,  Green 
Door or even The Old Mill at the Dam. Tour any Breweries lately how‘s 
the Tattoo situation ?
"I AM A CANADIAN I CHANGE TRAINS AT OBERHOUSEN"
" GO HUSKYIES GO"
"ZWANZIEG  MARK ZUFIELD"
NIL SINE LABORE
Keith Lawson
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Larry MacDonald
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Sunday, March 12, 2000 4:45 AM
  Subject: RE: Old Army
  Then I guess places like the TBar and Ranch House in Hemer have some 
significant meaning.

  Regards

  Larry MacDonald
    -----Original Message-----
    From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Lipskie
    Sent: March 11, 2000 1:14 PM
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Subject: Old Army
    This is for old soldiers like Brian and Moose.

    Good day to you Gentlemen:

               I to have done some time. Actually it was in Germany 
64-67 that I had the best time in my 31 years in the army. I was a Gun 
Mech wpns Tech 421 with 2 RCHA in Prince of Wales in Dielinghofen with 
the PPCLI next door. There were many times that things were done in a 
way that the young soldier can‘t believe.But in those days the job came 
first and we did what ever to get it done. In the prcess we usually 
managed to have some fun. Unfortunately these days the people need to be 
more politicaly aware in order to enhance their careers.

    God bless Moose /Brian, keep your memories and know that there are 
many of us out there with you.

                 Bob             
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
How about the Dixie or Evergreen in Copy ? or 
Playboy, Penny
Bar, Green Door or even The Old Mill at the Dam. Tour any 
Breweries lately
how‘s the Tattoo situation ?
"I AM A CANADIAN I CHANGE TRAINS AT 
OBERHOUSEN"
" GO HUSKYIES GO"
"ZWANZIEG  MARK ZUFIELD"
NIL SINE LABORE
Keith Lawson
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Larry 
MacDonald

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Sunday, March 12, 2000 
4:45
AM
  Subject: RE: Old Army

  Then
  I guess places like the TBar and Ranch House in Hemer have some 
significant
  meaning.

  Regards

  Larry MacDonald

    -----Original Message-----From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    [mailtowner-army@cipherlogi
c.on.ca]On
    Behalf Of LipskieSent: March 11, 2000 1:14 
PMTo:
    army@cipherlogic.on.caS
ubject:
    Old Army
    This is for old soldiers like 
Brian and
    Moose.

    Good day to you 
Gentlemen:

     I 
to
    have done some time. Actually it was in Germany 64-67 that I had the 
best
    time in my 31 years in the army. I was a Gun Mech wpns Tech 421 
with 2
    RCHA in Prince of Wales in Dielinghofen with the PPCLI next door. 
There were
    many times that things were done in a way that the young soldier 
can‘t
    believe.But in those days the job came first and we did what ever to 
get it
    done. In the prcess we usually managed to have some fun. 
Unfortunately these
    days the people need to be more politicaly aware in order to enhance 
their
    careers.

    God bless Moose /Brian, keep 
your memories
    and know that there are many of us out there with you.

    nbs
p

Bobnbs
p

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lawrence Maloney" <maloneylb@sprint.ca>* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 14:52:41 -0500*
Nice to see someone from THE CORP around. R.C.A.S.C.
-----------------------------------------------------
Click here for Free Video!!
 http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Lawson
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Cc: Donnie  June Cappler
  Sent: Sunday, March 12, 2000 4:25 PM
  Subject: Re: Old Army
  How about the Dixie or Evergreen in Copy ? or Playboy, Penny Bar,  
Green Door or even The Old Mill at the Dam. Tour any Breweries lately 
how‘s the Tattoo situation ?

  "I AM A CANADIAN I CHANGE TRAINS AT OBERHOUSEN"
  " GO HUSKYIES GO"
  "ZWANZIEG MARK ZUFIELD"
  NIL SINE LABORE
  Keith Lawson
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Larry MacDonald
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Sunday, March 12, 2000 4:45 AM
    Subject: RE: Old Army
    Then I guess places like the TBar and Ranch House in Hemer have some 
significant meaning.

    Regards

    Larry MacDonald
      -----Original Message-----
      From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Lipskie
      Sent: March 11, 2000 1:14 PM
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
      Subject: Old Army
      This is for old soldiers like Brian and Moose.

      Good day to you Gentlemen:

                 I to have done some time. Actually it was in Germany 
64-67 that I had the best time in my 31 years in the army. I was a Gun 
Mech wpns Tech 421 with 2 RCHA in Prince of Wales in Dielinghofen with 
the PPCLI next door. There were many times that things were done in a 
way that the young soldier can‘t believe.But in those days the job came 
first and we did what ever to get it done. In the prcess we usually 
managed to have some fun. Unfortunately these days the people need to be 
more politicaly aware in order to enhance their careers.

      God bless Moose /Brian, keep your memories and know that there are 
many of us out there with you.

                   Bob             
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Nice to see someone fromTHE
CORP around. R.C.A.S.C.
-----------------------------------------------------Click here 
for
Free Video!!http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Lawson

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Cc: Donnie amp June Cappler 
  Sent: Sunday, March 12, 2000 
4:25
PM
  Subject: Re: Old Army

  How about the Dixie or Evergreen in Copy ? or 
Playboy, Penny
  Bar, Green Door or even The Old Mill at the Dam. Tour any 
Breweries
  lately how‘s the Tattoo situation ?

  "I AM A CANADIAN I CHANGE TRAINS AT 
OBERHOUSEN"
  " GO HUSKYIES GO"
  "ZWANZIEG MARK ZUFIELD"

  NIL SINE LABORE
  Keith Lawson


    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Larry 
    MacDonald 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Sunday, March 12, 2000 
4:45
    AM
    Subject: RE: Old Army

    Then I guess places like the TBar and 
Ranch House
    in Hemer have some significant meaning.

    Regards

    Larry MacDonald

      -----Original Message-----From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
      [mailtowner-army@cipherlogi
c.on.ca]On
      Behalf Of LipskieSent: March 11, 2000 1:14 
PMTo:
      army@cipherlogic.on.caS
ubject:
      Old Army
      This is for old soldiers like 
Brian and
      Moose.

      Good day to you 
Gentlemen:

       I 
to
      have done some time. Actually it was in Germany 64-67 that I had 
the best
      time in my 31 years in the army. I was a Gun Mech wpns Tech 421 
with 2
      RCHA in Prince of Wales in Dielinghofen with the PPCLI next door. 
There
      were many times that things were done in a way that the young 
soldier
      can‘t believe.But in those days the job came first and we did what 
ever to
      get it done. In the prcess we usually managed to have some fun.
      Unfortunately these days the people need to be more politicaly 
aware in
      order to enhance their careers.

      God bless Moose /Brian, keep 
your memories
      and know that there are many of us out there with 
you.

      nbs
p

Bobnbs
p

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Larry MacDonald" <lmacdona@mnsi.net>* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 17:19:52 -0500*
I always thought the Playboy Hotel in the dam must have one of the world‘s
biggest buildings because at any given point it seemed half the brigade had
a leave pass in their pocket with the Playboy as the address.  Yes, been to
both the Dixie and Evergreen.  Got the memories to prove it.
The mad rush trying to get from Gleis 1 to Gleis 21 in Hamburg en route to
Copenhagen, after you had figured out einfart and ausfart, and only 2
minutes to make the switch, made for some mad dashes through the banhof.
Thank goodness for battle efficiency training.
Regards
Larry MacDonald
  -----Original Message-----
  From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On
Behalf Of Lawson
  Sent: March 12, 2000 4:26 PM
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Cc: Donnie  June Cappler
  Subject: Re: Old Army
  How about the Dixie or Evergreen in Copy ? or Playboy, Penny Bar,  Green
Door or even The Old Mill at the Dam. Tour any Breweries lately how‘s the
Tattoo situation ?
  "I AM A CANADIAN I CHANGE TRAINS AT OBERHOUSEN"
  " GO HUSKYIES GO"
  "ZWANZIEG MARK ZUFIELD"
  NIL SINE LABORE
  Keith Lawson
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Larry MacDonald
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Sunday, March 12, 2000 4:45 AM
    Subject: RE: Old Army
    Then I guess places like the TBar and Ranch House in Hemer have some
significant meaning.
    Regards
    Larry MacDonald
      -----Original Message-----
      From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Lipskie
      Sent: March 11, 2000 1:14 PM
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
      Subject: Old Army
      This is for old soldiers like Brian and Moose.
      Good day to you Gentlemen:
                 I to have done some time. Actually it was in Germany 64-67
that I had the best time in my 31 years in the army. I was a Gun Mech wpns
Tech 421 with 2 RCHA in Prince of Wales in Dielinghofen with the PPCLI next
door. There were many times that things were done in a way that the young
soldier can‘t believe.But in those days the job came first and we did what
ever to get it done. In the prcess we usually managed to have some fun.
Unfortunately these days the people need to be more politicaly aware in
order to enhance their careers.
      God bless Moose /Brian, keep your memories and know that there are
many of us out there with you.
                   Bob
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I
always thought the Playboy Hotel in the dam must have one of the world‘s 
biggestbuildings because at any given point it seemed half the 
brigade had
a leave pass in their pocket with the Playboy as the address. Yes, 
been to
both the Dixie and Evergreen. Got the memories to prove
it.
The
mad rush trying to get from Gleis 1 to Gleis 21 in Hamburg en route to
Copenhagen, after you had figured out einfart and ausfart, and only 2 
minutes to
make the switch, made for some mad dashes through the banhof. 
Thank
goodness for battle efficiency training.
Regards
Larry
MacDonald
  -----Original Message-----From: 
owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of
  LawsonSent: March 12, 2000 4:26 PMTo:
  army@cipherlogic.on.caCc: Donnie amp June
  CapplerSubject: Re: Old Army
  How about the Dixie or Evergreen in Copy ? or 
Playboy, Penny
  Bar, Green Door or even The Old Mill at the Dam. Tour any 
Breweries
  lately how‘s the Tattoo situation ?

  "I AM A CANADIAN I CHANGE TRAINS AT 
OBERHOUSEN"
  " GO HUSKYIES GO"
  "ZWANZIEG MARK ZUFIELD"

  NIL SINE LABORE
  Keith Lawson


    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Larry 
    MacDonald 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Sunday, March 12, 2000 
4:45
    AM
    Subject: RE: Old Army

    Then I guess places like the TBar and 
Ranch House
    in Hemer have some significant meaning.

    Regards

    Larry MacDonald

      -----Original Message-----From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
      [mailtowner-army@cipherlogi
c.on.ca]On
      Behalf Of LipskieSent: March 11, 2000 1:14 
PMTo:
      army@cipherlogic.on.caS
ubject:
      Old Army
      This is for old soldiers like 
Brian and
      Moose.

      Good day to you 
Gentlemen:

       I 
to
      have done some time. Actually it was in Germany 64-67 that I had 
the best
      time in my 31 years in the army. I was a Gun Mech wpns Tech 421 
with 2
      RCHA in Prince of Wales in Dielinghofen with the PPCLI next door. 
There
      were many times that things were done in a way that the young 
soldier
      can‘t believe.But in those days the job came first and we did what 
ever to
      get it done. In the prcess we usually managed to have some fun.
      Unfortunately these days the people need to be more politicaly 
aware in
      order to enhance their careers.

      God bless Moose /Brian, keep 
your memories
      and know that there are many of us out there with 
you.

      nbs
p

Bobnbs
p

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

